# Jeffery Taylor leads Sweden to upset over Russia



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9644014/sweden-stuns-russia-spain-wins-euro-basket

Damn I don't know where this came from. Hard for me to believe that Sweden could even compete against Russia. Taylor looks like a good prospect, but I would be shocked if we saw him start putting up this sort of number for Charlotte



> LJUBLJANA, Slovenia -- Jeffery Taylor scored 25 points to lead Sweden to an 81-62 upset of Russia at the European basketball championship on Saturday.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------

